# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  مسئله کشیش ها و آدمخوارها Missionaries And Cannibals

## dehghanimeh

مسئله کشیش ها و آدم خوار ها یکی از مسائل درس
هوش مصنوعی و الگوریتم میباشد

مسئله به این صورت است که سه کشیش و سه آدمخوار
در یک سمت رودخانه قراردارند چگونه با یک قایق که توانایی
حمل حداکثر دو نفر را دارد آنها را به سمت دیگر رودخانه انتقال 
دهیم که در  سمتی که قایق نیست تعداد کشیش ها از آدمخوارها بیشتر
و بلعکس تعداد آدمخوارها از کشیش ها بیشتر نشود.

این برنامه که بیشتر حالت الگوریتمیک دارد تا هوش مصنوعی
با استفاده از جستجوی  عمقی (DFS)اولین راه حل را نمایش 
میدهد .  دوستان با کمی تغییر میتوانند آن را به سی شارپ تبدبل
 کنند .ابتدای کار قایق سمت چپ قرار دارد و سه کشیش و سه آدمخوار
نیز سمت چپ هستند .

right >>  M=2  C=2  M=1 C=1

یعنی
دو کشیش و دو آدمخوار سمت چپ رودخانه
یک کشیش و یک یک آدمخوار سمت راست
قایق نیز سمت راست رودخانه  ایستاده

امید وارم که برای دوستان مفید باشد. :لبخند:

----------


## soshiyan

سلام.من نمودار حالات این مسئله رو می خوام

----------


## samaram

من هم حالات مختلف حل این مساله رو میخوام. کسی توضیح یا لینکی نداره ؟

----------


## aghajani2588

با سلام.
میشه لطفا اگه کسی در مورد این مسئله کشیش و آدمخوارها انواع الگوریتمها رو داره بذاره (البته اگه میشه با فرمت jpg (تصویری) باشه که بشه دید).
ممنون از لطفتون

----------

